# What was the Hardest bug to catch?



## Moosta2112 (Aug 16, 2017)

I came up with this by attempting to catch a tarantula or a scorpion. They were pretty tough to catch, and when I saw the first (and last) scorpion it rammed into a tree and poof it was gone! The tarantula/scorpion is my hardest catch, whats your's?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

Definitely the tarantula and scorpion as well. I try to approach them in a way where they won't chase me so I go slow but whenever one spawns I often scare them just by walking. It's hard to get a good start


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 16, 2017)

The locusts, tarantulas, scorpions and gold stag beetles.


----------



## Pyoopi (Aug 16, 2017)

Aside from the dreaded tarantula, I'd have to say centipede.

I hate them in real life and seeing a very detailed image of one in game is anxiety inducing. The sound, the movement, *WHEN MY MAYOR PICKS IT UP*.

I die a little inside.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2017)

Any bug that hides in the trees (bees, spider, etc.). Besides the tarantula and scorpion, those were always a pain to catch.


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 17, 2017)

Scorpion and tarantula are the hardest, but excluding these bugs, I think bees are the hardest.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 10, 2017)

mole cricket was hardest for me to catch.  just had a tough time digging in the right spot

- - - Post Merge - - -

mole cricket was hardest for me to catch.  just had a tough time digging in the right spot.


----------



## Mariotag (Nov 10, 2017)

As someone who hasn't played the series since GCN era, I'm curious about these new bugs. 
But of course the hardest I ever faced were bees.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 10, 2017)

Scorpions, tarantulas and bees in AC:NL. Banded dragonfly in AC:GC (that thing was a nightmare).


----------



## mags (Nov 12, 2017)

Moosta2112 said:


> I came up with this by attempting to catch a tarantula or a scorpion. They were pretty tough to catch, and when I saw the first (and last) scorpion it rammed into a tree and poof it was gone! The tarantula/scorpion is my hardest catch, whats your's?



I agree with you.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 12, 2017)

At the beginning, I had big troubles to catch the golden stag as well as the horned hercules,
I still do have some problems to catch them as I'm sometimes to hectic and forget to sneak,
so I scare them away. I also have troubles to catch a tarantula or a scorpion. This year, I
didn't had any chance to get them, generally I only catched them like two or three times
in all the years I played this game. Also the mole cricket and the dung beetle are kinda 
difficult for me to catch.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 12, 2017)

I think the mole cricket is the hardest bug to catch because I can never tell where it is and I end up digging up half the yard. Bees are also pretty hard to catch with anything but your face. Scorpions and tarantulas are hard mostly because I never see them in my town or they randomly disappear in a pattern before I get my net out.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 13, 2017)

Definitely tarantula and scorpion. They are downright impossible to catch when you have a lot of trees, bushes and flowers in your town (like me... *sigh*).


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 13, 2017)

I got 100% for all my encyclopedia in ACNL except for bugs because TARANTULA. Managed to find 1 one evening but it attacked me faster before I could even snag it so yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

No idea, I'd say house centipede because I started the town in late September and that bug wasn't my focus then lol so it took the longest, hardest that way since I'm now in August finally.

And yeah the tree shaking bees, like uh even the tarantula spoder and scorpion are easier since you just have to mimic their movements while bees just race at you with like 0.1% chance to be caught


----------



## Silversea (Nov 13, 2017)

In terms of technique required, tarantula is the winner. It is worse than the scorpion because it can jump across gaps, and over small  ledges, so you can't trap it in the same way.

In terms of rarity, both of those could still win, but giant petaltail (in City Folk) caused me the most hell. In New Leaf I didn't have issues with any of them, fortunately...

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> I think the mole cricket is the hardest bug to catch because I can never tell where it is and I end up digging up half the yard. Bees are also pretty hard to catch with anything but your face. Scorpions and tarantulas are hard mostly because I never see them in my town or they randomly disappear in a pattern before I get my net out.



Mole crickets travel away from you. A good habit is to cover up holes. In recent games I don't think they can switch spaces, even in older games it takes a while before they do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banded dragonfly has been a bit worse in recent generations, because you can't flip between acres and reset the bug as easily as in GCN. Wild World and City Folk banded dragonfly was really a nightmare.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't find any of them hard. Just elusive. Last summer I barely saw any tarantula or scorpions.


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

Scorpian!


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 14, 2017)

Mole crickets are the most difficult for me because I'm hard of hearing. I can't hear higher frequencies so the chirp is pretty much nonexistent. ):


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 14, 2017)

Mole Cricket. >-< I've only dug him up once and I didn't have my net on me. 
I've seen tarantulas and scorpion many times but had the misfortune of not having my stupid net with me!!!
Note to self: Always bring your net.


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

I've never EVER once been able to catch bees in any AC game
I always panic when the hive falls and fumble to get my net out in time before I get attacked


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 14, 2017)

Mirichan said:


> I've never EVER once been able to catch bees in any AC game
> I always panic when the hive falls and fumble to get my net out in time before I get attacked



With the latest update, you can hold your net while shaking trees. That way when a bee drops, you'll turn towards it automatically with a shocked face, and you can just mash 'A' until it works and ta-da! Bee caught!

For me, I still haven't caught the house centipede. It remains elusive. Tarantula and scorpions were oddly easy for me? I got them on the second and first tries, respectively. The first time I saw one it scared me half to death though, I didn't know they were a thing.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 14, 2017)

mole cricket : /
it feels like it's even more difficult in new leaf


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

Still never got a tarantula. I even got two or three scorpions, but never a tarantula.


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 17, 2017)

Scorpions. They hate me. First they don't want to spawn, and then if they do, it jumps in the river.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 17, 2017)

Scorpions and Tarantulas.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 18, 2017)

For sure  tarantula, scorpion and BEES. Bees were very hard. Took me a youtube video and multiple tries. I kept restarting the game over and over. The placement of the tree was kinda important to, because I had to be able to run into a straight line without destroying flowers or running into things. The tarantula and the scorpion wasn't so bad once I found out what they were. They were just so quick I didn't realise what it was at first. I just passed out. Haha. Still had to do some googling for that. I hate when I have to google stuff. I want to figure it out on my own, I am just not that good at any video games though.


----------



## Weiland (Nov 22, 2017)

The bugs in trees. The tarantula, too. For some reason, I've never had any trouble catching a scorpion.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 24, 2017)

Nightstar said:


> With the latest update, you can hold your net while shaking trees. That way when a bee drops, you'll turn towards it automatically with a shocked face, and you can just mash 'A' until it works and ta-da! Bee caught!
> 
> For me, I still haven't caught the house centipede. It remains elusive. Tarantula and scorpions were oddly easy for me? I got them on the second and first tries, respectively. The first time I saw one it scared me half to death though, I didn't know they were a thing.



House centipedes are really uncommon, so keep at it. Check every rock, then run inside a building, repeat. They are only after 7pm of course.


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

Golden stag and Scorp/Tarantula. Golden stag cause I always scare that bugger off and Scorp/tarantula are pretty self explanitory


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

The scorpion!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

Going way back, the mole cricket. Now it's easy. 

At first, I needed another person to help. One to dig the hole, the other to catch it. 

They vanished a whole lot quicker in WW than NL. 
In NL, they're walking around long enough for you to snag it.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 28, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Going way back, the mole cricket. Now it's easy.
> 
> At first, I needed another person to help. One to dig the hole, the other to catch it.
> 
> ...



I agree WW was tough for mole crickets. I used to have troubles in GCN, but because I dug so many holes that I couldn't get around to it before it left the acre and vanished.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2018)

Silversea said:


> I agree WW was tough for mole crickets. I used to have troubles in GCN, but because I dug so many holes that I couldn't get around to it before it left the acre and vanished.



It's funny now I think back. 
They would just vanish into the dirt in a nano second. 
Nearly impossible to catch on your own. ^_^


----------

